# Core Temps



## HoytHunter (Jan 25, 2011)

Where are core temps checked at during a coyote calling contest (meaning where at in the coyote)? And is every coyote checked at the same spot?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT HH. Sorry, no experience in calling contests. For me it has always been just me against the dogs.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think they do one in the butt, and then just shove it in the back or something too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Right up inside em from the rear end.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Youch! Brutal.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Hoythunter, Yep, where the sun don't shine.

Are you planning on putting on a hunt??


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum Hoythunter, Yep, where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Are you planning on putting on a hunt??


Maybe he's just planning on checking temps.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bring gloves.....


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

At our contest its in the body cavity via the side of the body.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

They give lie det test plus check core temps, but they them from the tater hole


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Sorta like a coyotecicle huh?







*


----------

